# I made a lady laugh today.



## postman (3 Oct 2011)

We both had a really good belly laugh.My mate wanted to make a phonecall.So we stopped at a very small railway station ,Cattall,our bikes were leaning against the wall next to the gate leading to the platform.Just a few mins before i had read the signs that stated which side of the track took you to York and which side took you to Harrogate.So up pulls this car i actually thought it was not going to stop in time.Out gets a lady just as she passes me and just before the gate.
I informed her that there were no trains running today.He face was a picture but we were going to saddle passengers to their destinations,but before i could ask York or Harrogate i started lauging she saw the joke and burst into laughter also.I t was a lovely moment.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2011)

at least the lady saw the funny side


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Oct 2011)

One of those you had to be there moments I guess


----------

